

Fake games in the Android market - credo
http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/kjywq/warning_fake_games_in_the_market_today/

======
pajju
Google should add some kind of "verified by Google" signature to the apps (or
maybe "verified developer" to a developer's account)

